# Predictions For Hardware and New Cubes in 2022



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's what I think will be released:
QiYi:
More rebranded non-wca puzzles
Xman 5x5 and spark v2
Xman Pyraminx with maglev
Volt v3
GAN:
GAN 13 for a new record of 90 USD
GAN Square 1 with adjustable magnets
GAN 5x5 and 4x4 v2 with the 5x5 being good but the 4x4 being mediocre
MoYu:
WR M 2022 with stock corner core magnets
New 4x4 and 5x5
WR M Skewb
YJ:
MGC 6x6 v2
MGC 4x4 v2
MGC Pyraminx and Megaminx v2
New YJ budget cubes that are not yulongs
Diansheng:
23x23 and magnetic 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 29, 2021)

I think:
Maglev 4x4??
GAN tries their best at big cubes again (and fails... again.)
MoYu and GAN Square-1
YJ smart cube


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 29, 2021)

Dayan's new 3x3 flagship will be similar to the Guhong V4 except fully customizable, maglev+core magnets, and no center piece breaking issues


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 29, 2021)

Ahem:
Some crazy person with way to much time makes a 44x44
Some other crazy person makes a 15x15 megaminx.

Gan releases Gan13 M Pro Maglev Limited Edition Silver Peacock 3x3

Seriously:

RS3M 22 (Maglev maybe).
Almost all new flagship cubes have maglev.
Big cubes drop in price drastically with the 17x17 going down to $380
Gan prices get more and more expensive as the year goes on.
A Stickerless gigaminx is released by Shengshou.

All brands are using Maglev.
There will be a new invention to make all cubes even better somehow, maybe something different to allign all the cube layers better than maglev.


EDIT: Why sad @TheCubingCuber347?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 29, 2021)

We already know we are getting a gan 5x5, mirror cube and mosaic cube. I am still calling the gan mirror cube will be magnetic


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Dayan's new 3x3 flagship will be similar to the Guhong V4 except fully customizable, maglev+core magnets, and no center piece breaking issues


That would be awesome


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> There will be a new invention to make all cubes even better somehow, maybe something different to allign all the cube layers better than maglev.


Ball bearings!


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Diansheng:
> 23x23 and magnetic 8x8, 9x9, and 10x10


magnetic 8x8 and 9x9 already released

I think XMD may release a new 3x3 and maybe lean in to center core like Cuber Home did. I would like to see a new 2x2 besides Flare from Xman since the valk2 is discontinued but I'm not holding my breath.

I'm looking forward to new GAN squan and 4x4 and 5x5. I'm betting the squan will make a big splash. Not sure about big cubes but I think they learned their lesson from the 4x4 reception.

I expect Moyu and YJ cube refreshes such as another WRM, MGC refreshes, maybe new Dayan cubes too with a guhong v5 with reinforced centers and maglev. I'd be surprised if any other company makes non WCA puzzles but I'm hopeful qiyi or YJ will.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

qwr said:


> magnetic 8x8 and 9x9 already released


Where can you buy them?
They aren't on TC or SCS


----------



## qwr (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Where can you buy them?
> They aren't on TC or SCS


correction: not available yet but expect them soon since DP made a video


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> correction: not available yet but expect them soon since DP made a video


In the video he says 1 - 3 months as his best guess. So hopefully that holds true, but who knows with them. One of their recent posts was an apology for delays. 

We also have the recently announced diansheng 4x4 solar m coming out at some point that looks pretty good.


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> In the video he says 1 - 3 months as his best guess. So hopefully that holds true, but who knows with them. One of their recent posts was an apology for delays.
> 
> We also have the recently announced diansheng 4x4 solar m coming out at some point that looks pretty good.


Well, TheSimonShi has already magnetized a 17x17 and given it away. It is only a matter of time before ShengShou releases a whooping $999.99 17x17 that is fully magnetized


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 30, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, TheSimonShi has already magnetized a 17x17 and given it away. It is only a matter of time before ShengShou releases a whooping $999.99 17x17 that is fully magnetized


I can see it. Max park 45:59.39 17x17 wr.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> I can see it. Max park 1 hour 17x17 wr.


Nope. This guy is the all time best at big cubes:


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Nope. This guy is the all time best at big cubes:


Just gonna make it faster lol


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Just gonna make it faster lol


I doubt it, this guy's 9x9 PB is only 10 seconds slower than Max, and he has years of experience solving 10x10+. Plus with comps back there is no logical reason for max to practice anything but WCA events.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I doubt it, this guy's 9x9 PB is only 10 seconds slower than Max, and he has years of experience solving 10x10+. Plus with comps back there is no logical reason for max to practice anything but WCA events.


true, but every wca event has a magnetic ,mass produced cube, so if a magnetic 17x17 comes out, it will be WCA.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> true, but every wca event has a magnetic ,mass produced cube, so if a magnetic 17x17 comes out, it will be WCA.


No it isn't XD. That isn't how it works. The committee has to decide to add a new event. Also, if you remember, WCA were not magnetized for a very long time.
I don't believe there will ever be a factory magnetic 17x17 or anything like it. There just isn't enough demand for it. Also there is no way 17x17 would ever become a wca event.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> No it isn't XD. That isn't how it works. The committee has to decide to add a new event. Also, if you remember, WCA were not magnetized for a very long time.
> I don't believe there will ever be a factory magnetic 17x17 or anything like it. There just isn't enough demand for it. Also there is no way 17x17 would ever become a wca event.


I was joking lol


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> I was joking lol


Same here. Now a Moyu 21x21 M… that’s more realistic.


----------



## Manxkiwi (Jan 9, 2022)

That video is nuts! He's completing a 17x17 in the time it takes me to do the first center of my 15!! Lol.


----------



## Fire Cubing (Jan 9, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Here's what I think will be released:
> QiYi:
> More rebranded non-wca puzzles
> Xman 5x5 and spark v2
> ...


I hope Gan 13 has stronger magnets and better aligning cuz Gan 12's auto aligning stops working when the settings get tighter


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

Don't know if anyone has said this, but Yj makes a v2 for each of their MGCs with maglev and Core-magnets.


----------



## qwr (Jan 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Don't know if anyone has said this, but Yj makes a v2 for each of their MGCs with maglev and Core-magnets.


I doubt they'll do maglev and core for big cubes, but I can see adjustable spring elasticity to avoid spring swaps


----------



## Garf (Jan 12, 2022)

qwr said:


> I doubt they'll do maglev and core for big cubes, but I can see adjustable spring elasticity to avoid spring swaps


The Weipo Wrs, I believe, has the moyu elasticity system. I can see the big cubes from Moyu and other companies doing that as well. I don't see how they can fit the system, though. The hole for the screw+spring is really tiny.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> The Weipo Wrs, I believe, has the moyu elasticity system. I can see the big cubes from Moyu and other companies doing that as well. I don't see how they can fit the system, though. The hole for the screw+spring is really tiny.


In theory they can shrink the tooth ratchet mechanism to be small diameter, like that in a clicking pen.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 13, 2022)

I hope a manufacturer or enthusiast will make a programmable bluetooth/LED cube that can scramble, setup cases, or even solve the cube with the press of a button.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 13, 2022)

Qiyi:
Qiyi releases some non-WCA puzzles (FTO?) and a new budget series

Valk cubes die ( :'( ) and the only one you can buy are the Power and Valk 5x5.

XMD releases a Tornado V3 with preinstalled core magnets, its corner cutting is on par with other flagships.

XMD also releases a new Square-1 that doesn't take over the MGC, but, is still really good and is used to break Daniel Karnaugh's 5.87 WR avg.

XMD releases a new skewb and a 5x5


YJ:
YJ finally produces their clock but it's not as good as the Qiyi

YJ comes out with a new 2x2 and 4x4-6x6 they also release a skewb


Yuxin: Yuxin releases some puzzles nobody cares about and some non-WCA stuff that people don't buy, they continue to fade away.


GAN:
Gan release the GAN 13 Ultra Blitz m (90USD) with Maglev, core magnets and a new magnetic innovation, one of the special editions is a black internal puzzle

Gan release a Square-1 that is insanely good and @Sub1Hour mains it. GAN also comes out with a 5x5 and 6x6.

GAN releases some very well performing non-WCA but they're so expensive that few people buy them.


Moyu: Moyu continues on their Maglev path including the ML Skewb and Megaminx. They release the WRM 2022, and 4x4-7x7 (everybody uses the 7x7, or at least those willing to pay 50USD)

Another RS3M yay...


Dayan:
Dayan release a new 3x3.

Dayan releases a 4x4 and 5x5, the 4x4 becomes the best on the market.

Dayan releases a skewb and pyraminx.


Other:
Shengshou makes some awesome things including a stickerless Gigaminx, @One Wheel buys three of them.

MoreTry starts becoming an actual competitor and top cubers begin to main their cubes.

Peak Cube release some more unrealistic puzzles with an unrealistic price tag.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2022)

I think Phil from TC and Cameron from SCS said Valk line is already dead. As in Qiyi had some license with Mats Valk that expired. (I'll never get to see my line of Valk mats...)


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 14, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Other:
> Shengshou makes some awesome things including a stickerless Gigaminx, @One Wheel buys three of them.


I wouldn't buy more than 2 of them.


----------

